# Mahnung per E-Mail erhalten



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2002)

Hallo.Ich habe heute in meinem Mailpostfach eine "Mahnung" erhalten.Absender: "Mahnung" <[email protected]> , Betreff "letzte Mahnung". Der Inhalt der Mail war leer und es war nur ein Anhang "part.1.htm".Bei so einem Absender hab ich mir natürlich schon gedacht das das ein Virus oder sowas ist und habe ihn nicht geöffnet. Könnte man herrausfinden was das für ein Virus ect. ist.Ich habe keine lust mir mein System zu versauen.Interessant wäre auch der richtige Absender!Ich habe dorthin nämlich eine Testmail geschickt, kam aber Fehlermeldung zurück.


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

Ich vermute auch einen Wurm oder Virus.

Wenn Du sichergehen willst leite die Mail einfach an mich weiter: [email protected]
Du kriegst dann Bescheid.


----------



## SprMa (29 Oktober 2002)

Sei doch froh, daß es die "letzte Mahnung" war. Dann kommt wenigstens keine mehr...
:lol:


----------



## virenscanner (29 Oktober 2002)

@SprMa


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2002)

Habe die Mail an dich(Heiko) weitergeleitet.Gib mir bitte Bescheid was du rausgefunden hast.Danke.


----------



## SprMa (29 Oktober 2002)

@Gast
Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. 
(Oder, wie ich von Heiko gelernt habe: SCNR!)


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe die Mail an dich(Heiko) weitergeleitet.Gib mir bitte Bescheid was du rausgefunden hast.Danke.


Hier kam noch nix an.
Schicks im Zweifelsfall nochmal an [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2002)

Habs nochmal auf [email protected] geschickt.

@SprMa kein Problem   Spass muß sein.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2002)

Danke für das schnelle informieren. Von welcher Firma war der Dialer?


----------



## Heiko (30 Oktober 2002)

Ich hab den nicht runtergeladen. In der Mail selbst waren nur Links.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2002)

Das in der Mail etwas stand habe ich garnicht gesehen da ich HTML deaktiviert habe. Die selbe Mail kam heute auch auf einer web.de Adresse von mir. Shit Spam!


----------



## AmiRage (9 November 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das in der Mail etwas stand habe ich garnicht gesehen da ich HTML deaktiviert habe. Die selbe Mail kam heute auch auf einer web.de Adresse von mir. Shit Spam!


Von meiner seit Jahren ungenutzten web.de-Adresse kommt eigentlich seit etwas über einer Woche täglich irgendein Spam.

Versuche gerade per eMail meinen FreeMail-Account zu kündigen oder wenigstens irgendeinen Kontakt zu bekommen, aber das ist ja ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln bei web.de. Alles was man als Antwort erhält ist, dass man nicht auf jede eMail antworten kann. Ansonsten wird einem nur wärmstens die Service-Hotline ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Hase007 (30 Dezember 2002)

*Spam Filter*

Hallo Leute

Wenn ihr MS Outlook Express benutzt, warum erstellt ihr keinen Nachrichtenfilter?
Ihr könnt unter dem Menüpunkt Extras/Nachrichtenregeln/Liste blockierender Absender eine Regel erstellen nach welchen schlüsselwörtern in Mails gefiltert wird.

Beispiel:
Erstellt man eine Regel wenn im NachrichtenText das Wort "Kontaktanzeige" vorkommt, dann soll sie gelöscht werden.

Ausserdem kann man auch E-Mail Adressen mit ganzen Domain blockieren.
z.B.: %@acont.net
Das % Zeichen ersetzt ein beliebiges Wort.

Leute, seit doch etwas flexiebler. Outlook besitzt die Möglichkeit Spam zu filtern.  8)


----------

